# Death Curls



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I saw this on another forum but alas it didn't go anywhere. I think it would be useful to have pictures of deads up here, so that people can see the difference between pre-moult / moulting and the death curl. It's a bit morbid, but hopefully useful. 

I'm placing this here initially so people see it; I'll either place it in the FAQ or into the invert photos depending on how people view it's use. 

Sadly, I don't have any photos of non preserved "deads" or of adults. Hopefully (hopefully not; you get what I mean) others can add more from in-situ shots. The most "classic" death shapes are in those tiny spiderlings, the larger G.pulcheripes is a bit more relaxed than normal, although if anyone has found a spider dead after a meal this is how I found mine. 


Aphonopelma iodius
















G.pulchra








G. sp. "North" spiderling - died last week. 








G.pulcheripes, and another close up just whilst I'm here. About 2" length.


----------



## The Lone Gunman (Oct 14, 2009)

I took the following sad shot of my oldest female Chilean Rose the day after she had passed in June of this year. She had been in my care for more than ten years but grew very weak in her final few months. She was fully mature when I bought her and presumably died of old age. I took the photo for a future blog piece I will be writing in which I will attempt to show the differences between a moulting tarantula and a dead one:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll just stick this here just to add abit of confusion.:mf_dribble: And yes the spider did die this way on its back, no real curl and no split abdomen at the time of death. I had had it a long time so I persume it died of old age.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

What species is the BP..?
-P


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting, as I have not seen a death curl either.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Interesting thread Grant .


----------



## cornsnake12345 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Chilean Rose*

hi my Chilean Rose has been in the death pose for 2 days now but still alive not sure if its time or is she very stress or any think i can do to help ?


----------

